# Monitor screen turns red then back to normal...why?



## Buzzerd (Apr 26, 2002)

HI all,
I hope someone could help... my monitor screen turns a red shade every once and a while, why does it do it? DO I need a new monitor or is it the pc? Also, my pc is approx 4 years old and besides the monitor redding out on me its running pretty good. I would love to clean it out and have it run just as it did when I bought it, is there a way for me to do this? Thanks
Buzz


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Well it sounds like you may have a monitor on the brink of destruction! If it just fades in or out, it may be the monitor is loosing its ability to project properly. Im not sure on that one, but with your next question, you want to clean out your PC? Like erase the hard drive & reinstall Windows?


----------



## Buzzerd (Apr 26, 2002)

*I'm a newbie so please be kind...*

Hi,
What happens when you reinstall windows? I have '98. Over the years, me and my wife have put on sooo much crap onto our system that I think it might be overloaded. Please explain what occurs, the thought actually scares me to do it.
Please calm me down.
Thanks
Buzz


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Well, Indeed over the years your system will clog up with stuff, and us techie type people like to reformat and reinstall windows quite often, to have a clean running system. So there would definatley be an improvement in your computer. If you do this, it will wipe your hard drive clean, empty, blank. So anything you have on your computer, you will lose, unless you back it up to CDR or Floppy. However if you have never done this before, it can be a difficult task. And if problems occur, you'll be stuck. So... do you have a friend who knows computers? If so you might want to ask him if he would help you do this. Its much easier to get help in person.

If you want to do it yourself, you will have to follow alot of written instruction. Also if you have any problems, you wont have the net to get onto!


----------

